# drinks promotion



## Tomodinhio (8 Sep 2009)

"Just to inform you all… 
Starting this Wednesday 9 th Sept (and continuing every Wednesday evening for the foreseeable future) Dicey’s are doing ALL drinks for €2 all afternoon and night. 
Commences at 6pm and finish at close 3.00am. 
*
All Jager Bombs €2 also. Not €2 for the Jager and €2 for the red bull. €2 in total!!* "  

Received the above e-mail a few times over the last week, anybody know if this is true.


----------



## Kine (8 Sep 2009)

I didn't think this was legal as it's a drinks promotion (i.e. a happy hour). If it was all day it would be OK to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## foxylady (8 Sep 2009)

Tomodinhio said:


> "Just to inform you all…
> Starting this Wednesday 9 th Sept (and continuing every Wednesday evening for the foreseeable future) Dicey’s are doing ALL drinks for €2 all afternoon and night.
> Commences at 6pm and finish at close 3.00am.
> *
> ...


 

I certainly hope so


----------



## fobs (8 Sep 2009)

Kine said:


> I didn't think this was legal as it's a drinks promotion (i.e. a happy hour). If it was all day it would be OK to the best of my knowledge.


 
i thought some Dublin pub got a slap on the wrist for increasing their prices at some stage in the evening so maybe its ok once the price doesn't incease as the night goes on?


----------



## chrisboy (8 Sep 2009)

Yep its true. they've been selling drinks at 3 euro a pop on thursdays for ages.. Heard last week about the 2 euro a drink..


----------



## chrisboy (8 Sep 2009)

Btw, great place to go on a thursday, packed..


----------



## Guest128 (17 Sep 2009)

Was at this last night, the place was absolutely jammed. Queues four deep at the bar at all times. Certainly working to pull people in. I must admit was rather sweet ordering 5 pints for a tenner


----------

